# 2x lens, worth it or not?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lost me. What's sight diameter have to do with what power lens? I have a 1" diameter scope housing with a 6X lens.

2X is on the lower end, but for some it helps. 3X would be better. I have 4 and 6X lenses and nothing less.


----------



## Matthew Warren (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry, the lens diameter I should say, it can fit a 1.87" lens which only Apex seems to make and only in 2x. I shoot decent without a lens but find I can't see the "x" or the 12-ring at times.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Neither can I with 4X, not all the time. 3D, forget it unless the light is just right on the target. Past 25 and 30 yards I have to know the 3D target.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Matthew Warren said:


> Sorry, the lens diameter I should say, it can fit a 1.87" lens which only Apex seems to make and only in 2x. I shoot decent without a lens but find I can't see the "x" or the 12-ring at times.


There are lens companies that will make any diameter you want.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Matthew Warren said:


> Sorry, the lens diameter I should say, it can fit a 1.87" lens which only Apex seems to make and only in 2x. I shoot decent without a lens but find I can't see the "x" or the 12-ring at times.


Recommendation: Contact Brian Stokes at BriansCustomLens.com to see if he can cut at lens for you.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I might consider a 2 power, a "stepping stone", when first shooting with a lens. for indoor spots, there's not much to be gained in your sight picture. they are OK in 3d, though, a lot of guys , including my self, have a hard time dealing with more magnification when it comes to shooting critters.
that said, I guess there is a top raked pro, that uses a 2X lens when shooting spots and he does very well.


----------



## md2bintn (Jul 14, 2014)

I had a hard time with my sight picture being fuzzy this summer as I was shooting. Picked up a 2X lens for my HHA and can tell a world of difference. It's not really the magnification, just the clarity. Has helped a great deal in the woods this fall.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Matthew Warren said:


> Sorry, the lens diameter I should say, it can fit a 1.87" lens which only Apex seems to make and only in 2x. I shoot decent without a lens but find I can't see the "x" or the 12-ring at times.


If you call Bert at FeatherVision he will also cut you the diameter lens you need. They also have a variety of different quality lenses and coatings. Toll free is 866-384-5367 but they are in New York so you have to call during eastern hours, 8 to 5 I believe.


----------



## Matthew Warren (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you very much for the advise! I am stepping into the world of freestyle shooting when I have mainly shot BHFS, Mens Release. I get along without a lens but as most competition shooters are, I'm always looking for an edge.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

pwyrick said:


> Recommendation: Contact Brian Stokes at BriansCustomLens.com to see if he can cut at lens for you.


That web sight needs some real attention. 

Does anyone have an opinion as to the quality of these lenses?


----------



## CConroy_IRL (Nov 24, 2013)

EPLC said:


> There are lens companies that will make any diameter you want.


Any optician should be able to make a lens any diameter you want, for much much cheaper.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

CarlV said:


> ---Does anyone have an opinion as to the quality of these lenses?


Great lens, great guy, and even better guarantee---don't like it, send it back.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

CarlV said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as to the quality of these lenses?


Not really, but if they pay as much attention to their lens manufacturing process as they do their website, I'd reason they really cannot compare to the Black Eagle or Feather Visions offerings in lens quality. This is definitely one area I recommend shooters to purchase the very best they can afford--a bargain lens that is not optically centered, fogs up or distorts your sight picture is worthless in a competition.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

CConroy_IRL said:


> Any optician should be able to make a lens any diameter you want, for much much cheaper.


Trying understand your reasoning. With "department store" reading eye glasses so inexpensive, $6.00, one would think scope lenses should be cheaper than what is on the market.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

montigre said:


> Not really, but if they pay as much attention to their lens manufacturing process as they do their website, I'd reason they really cannot compare to the Black Eagle or Feather Visions offerings in lens quality. This is definitely one area I recommend shooters to purchase the very best they can afford--a bargain lens that is not optically centered, fogs up or distorts your sight picture is worthless in a competition.


Many top name ASA shooters use Brians lens. He is a great guy, vast majority of his sales im sure are in person. There is always a line at his booth


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Many top name ASA shooters use Brians lens. He is a great guy, vast majority of his sales im sure are in person. There is always a line at his booth


That may be, but I personally know of no NFAA or WA shooters using this glass. He may have a good product, but it has not yet been proven in the mainstream of target archery.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I like glass, but the Feather Vision lens I have is top notch.


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

I shoot a 2X lens on my HHA for 3D, and it doesn't really make that much of a difference, but like md2bintn said, it helps with clarity a bit. Give it a shot, might help, won't hurt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

get a glass lens and not a poly lens if clarity is what you're going for. a 2x is more going to allow for the ability to run a dot or ring more that it is going to aid in target clarity. 

FV will do you right when it comes to glass; they can and will cut to the size you need and they will get you lined out on what will work best for YOU and your situation.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

N7709K said:


> get a glass lens and not a poly lens if clarity is what you're going for. a 2x is more going to allow for the ability to run a dot or ring more that it is going to aid in target clarity.
> 
> FV will do you right when it comes to glass; they can and will cut to the size you need and they will get you lined out on what will work best for YOU and your situation.


Additional; Bert says he doesn't drill glass for pins.....


----------

